# HOT BIRD 6 in the USA



## bmaletic (May 23, 2006)

Can somebody tell me if I can hit the HOT BIRD 6 satelite from the North East USA and what would be the best equipment to use.

Thank you!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I hope you don't hit it too hard. With a pole that long, it would be hard to touch it gently. 

Seriously, whether or not you're able to point at it, it probably won't be pointing back. The footprint map http://www.eutelsat.com/satellites/13ehb6_popd.html shows that it's aimed at Europe, not the US.


----------

